# ERT = constipation?



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

It's been one month now that I've used the Vivelle Dot, after not using ERT for 2 years (hyst. was 5 yrs ago). I have IBS-C and colonic inertia, and I'm on Zelnorm.Well, the Zelnorm seems to not be working as well, and not working at all the past few days. I've also gained a spare tire around my waist! I wonder if using estrogen cream would be better than this patch, less side effects, mainly the C.I can't stomach phosphosoda anymore, nor mag. citrate; I literally gag thinking about taking them. I broke down and took some MOM last night and it only worked a tiny bit this morning. I took more this afternoon.I guess I should call my gastro doc first? Then the gyno? I think the gastro doc will 'care and understand' more than the gyno, I guess. Any suggestions?


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

In case anyone reads this, I talked to my gastro doc this morning. He said the C I'm now having, with no relief from my Zelnorm, is definitely from the estrogen I started 30 days ago. I peeled off that patch in the shower this morning, and now I can't wait for it all to get out of my system so I can poop again. Sorry to say, I need to poop more than I need sex.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Anita,I am sorry to hear this!!!So you are going to go without any estrogen and do menopause? Would it be better to talk to gyno and go to a smaller dose patch and wean yourself off?Just curious, I will be facing coming off this patch some day and hope to get some insight!


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

ksel,I had a hysterectomy about 5 yrs ago, so I already went thru the 'surgical menopause'. I asked the gyno about Estrace cream and I'm supposed to be getting that instead of the patch. It's been 3 days now since I took the patch off, and it's not too bad. I'm waking up about an hour earlier than normal, but I'm sure that will subside. I'm not really getting hot flashes, but then I am way past that point anyway. My C is really bad, really bad. The Zelnorm is the only thing that has helped and it is scary to have that be affected.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Anita,if you already went through surgical menopause, why are you doing any ERT?My doc is suggesting [due to my age] that I do ERT at least until the time it would be normal for me to go through menopause [about 5 more years?] and then we wean me off it little at a time to cut the effects of menopause from being so strong.thank you for sharing your story...every little bit of knowledge, or what helped others, always helps!~Karen


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

He was putting me on the estrogen because without it the past few years, and maybe my age, 51, I had zero sex drive, and when I'd had sex, it hurt. Hopefully the Estrace cream will help without causing C. I'm going to wait about a week before I start the cream, just to make sure my system is back to it's normal thing, Zelnorm twice a day.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

anita,have you seen anyone who does any compounding. Mixing testosterone and other things to bring up the sex drive and not relying on ERT to do so?That may be something you also want to look into.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi all, I'm a 26 years old but have pcos and am on premarin(estrogen) pill. I have always had constipation problem but was doing alot better lately. Untill I started taking the premarin daily. I was wondering if it was due to the estrogen supplement and now that I read your comments, it makes me realize that's probably the problem. I'll have to talk to my doctor and see what he thinks. Thanks for listening.


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Constipation is always one of the side effects listed on estrogen, most any kind that I"m aware of. I didn't do well on the Premarin, which for most dr.'s is their first Rx to hand out, I think mostly because it's been around forever. I initially did better on bio-identical hormones, more like what your body makes. Also, I'm a horse-lover, so the whole premarin, i.e. PREgnant MAre unINe bothers me; it is made by keeping mares constantly pregnant and popping out babies just for their urine while pregnant. This leaves lots of horses up for adoption! OK, I'm stepping off my soap-box now....


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Percy,I'd like to hear what your doctor has to say about this when you get the time.As I've stated, I was IBS-D...big time D. The Vivelle Dot has almost made me...dare I say, normal?I am very pleased with it.~Karen


----------

